
A parser/class browser for the original Xerox Smalltalk-80 sources in C++ - Rochus
https://github.com/rochus-keller/Smalltalk
======
xkriva11
Nice project. Are you aware of Hobbes (Highly Objectified Blue Book Equivalent
Smalltalk) that is able to run Smalltalk-80 V2 images? The Squeak/Pharo
version has, however, not working file access needed for sources access.

